# Fifth Annual Eleanor Roosevelt Knit In - Hyde Park, NY



## SFCMommy (Dec 14, 2011)

Did you know Eleanor Roosevelt was a prolific knitter? She knitted a lot, even during meetings at the United Nations! 
I've attended this event for the past several years. It's a lovely way to spend an afternoon just sittin' and knittin'!! Just wanted to spread the word around.

The Fifth Annual Eleanor Roosevelt Knit In is scheduled for May 6, 2012 from 1-5 PM at the Henry A. Wallace Center at the F. D. Roosevelt Presidential Library & Home
Route 9, Hyde Park, NY

Attendees will knit or crochet acrylic yarn blocks 7" x 9" to be assembled into afghans and donated to VA Hospitals, battered women's shelters, the Troops, and those in need. This is a fund raiser for the Town of Hyde Park Historical Society, and the fee to attend is $20 per person. You do not need to knit or crochet to attend, however, you do need to make a reservation. There will be films about the life of Mrs. Roosevelt, nice refreshments, and a free pass to the FDR Presidential Library the day of the event. For information call: 845-229-2559 or email: [email protected] by April 30, 2012.

RESERVATION FORM

NAME(s): ___________________________________________________________
ADDRESS: __________________________________________________________
TELEPHONE: ___________________ EMAIL: ____________________________
AMOUNT ENCLOSED: $________________
Mail to the Town of Hyde Park Historical Society, P. O. Box 182, Hyde Park, NY 12538


----------



## jenk57 (May 2, 2011)

Sounds delightful! Wish I lived closer. What an awesome idea for a fundraiser.


----------



## ChatChewSew (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks for spreading the word. It struck me that Mrs. Roosevelt really would be proud of this. It was amazing to see her knitting basket on display at their Campobello cottage.


----------



## maxinemicki (May 15, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Sounds like they donate as a group to some of my favorite places. Plan on attending. Micki-Maxine from Bayside, Queens


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh how I wish I was closer!


----------



## mother (Mar 27, 2011)

I knew Mrs. Roosevelt was a knitter and I wish I had a way to get to your fundraiser, it sounds great. Is there anyway that I could make some squares and donate them to you? Pls PM me. Thank you. If you do need a donation of money pls let me know!


----------



## DonnaM (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm so excited! I live an hour away. Do you bring your own yarn and pattern?


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Is there any place to get any of the patterns Eleanor Roosevelt used?
julie


----------

